# Alabama Blackbelt Looking For Member



## tuffenough (Apr 9, 2009)

Location Wilcox County, under  trophy management 20 plus years eight points or better,1700 acres, 20 green fields,no does may be shot on green fields or after 12pm,no four wheelers except to retrieve deer,no scouting after season opens members sign out to stand location and sign in after hunt no walking or stalk hunting allowed, members are responsible for guest, 5 members current looking for one more, 3 bedroom two bath trailer central air and heat water on property,shooting houses on most of the greenfields and other areas over 80 stands in place open to members and guest no protected areas, one guest per member each visit except immediate family sons daughters within reason family constitutes guest ,season from 11/20/09 through 1/31/10. We harvest 10 to 15 bucks per season and about the same number of does. Follow game laws strictly,all neighbors trophy manage as well. Club is located on Gees Bend Alabama 85 miles west of Montgomery Alabama four of the five members live in Atlanta, surrounded by the Alabama River great river bottom hunting, 300 plus acres of cutover,  pines but mostly hardwoods. Yearly price $3000 payable in two payments of $1500 first June and second $1500 due Sept 1 membership includes all above as well as maintence and operation. No hogs (thank you lord) membership is for deer hunting only


----------



## tuffenough (Apr 9, 2009)

*Btp*

Btp


----------



## pintail (Apr 17, 2009)

how many members do you have?


----------



## gatorbait08 (Apr 17, 2009)

It says 5 looking for 1 more


----------



## jdgator (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds like a great club. Wish I had the money...


----------



## tuffenough (Apr 17, 2009)

*Total of Six*

We currently have five members and are looking for one more as one of the guys who was from Newnan Ga only was able to hunt a couple of times last season and is not going to get back in fairly expensive if you don't use it. But if you do it's a good deal most of our neighbors are fee hunts and they charge $400 a day with a three day minimun but all adhere to QDM. Hope this helps sorry if I was confusing.


----------



## tuffenough (Apr 17, 2009)

*More Pictures Added*

Here are a few more


----------



## tuffenough (Apr 18, 2009)

*Few More*

Few More added deer plus one of our bluffs overlooking Alabama River


----------



## jdgator (Apr 19, 2009)

Do y'all ever hunt gadwalls and woodies on the river? I bet it occasionally holds big ducks.


----------



## tuffenough (Apr 19, 2009)

*Duck Season*

Sounds like a dove shoot we have alot of ducks and geese all flavors.


----------



## abking (Apr 20, 2009)

Why is turkey hunting not included?


----------



## tuffenough (Apr 20, 2009)

*No one hunts Turkeys*

None of us hunt turkey so we traded out access to one portion of our land 300 acres for rights to use a road so as to access this land. We probably could turkey hunt if we spole with the adjacent land owner who we swapped out with. We have alot of turkeys but none of us have really wanted to hunt them.


----------



## meriwether john (Apr 25, 2009)

chris -- do ya'll ever take any good bucks of the place?

if i had your money i would be taking that spot.  can't believe you still have it available. lots of folks on here with the means to join a prime club on gees bend. avid hunters are well aware of the quality of that area--legend in the southeast.  good luck. johnboy


----------



## pintail (Apr 26, 2009)

Do you still have an opening? If so I'd like to talk to you about it please. My # at home in the evening is 321-632-6467. Best time to catch me is after 8:00 or so. Thanks.


----------



## tuffenough (Apr 27, 2009)

*Yes I'll Give You Ring*

I'll give you a call.


----------



## tuffenough (May 4, 2009)

*Enjoyed Speaking With You*

Dan I enjoyed speaking with you please let me know if you have any additional ?s


----------



## tuffenough (May 20, 2009)

*Btt*

>>>>>>>


----------



## tuffenough (May 21, 2009)

*PM Returned*

Pm returned


----------



## tuffenough (Sep 10, 2009)

*Still have one opening*

One of our members has decided not to get back in we have one opening if anyone is interested.


----------



## jimmy (Sep 11, 2009)

sent email..


----------



## jimmy (Sep 11, 2009)

*oops*

sent PM..not email..sorry


----------



## tuffenough (Sep 11, 2009)

*Thanks Jimmy PM Returned*

Sorry for the late response I was in Auburn today checking on the Tigers!!


----------



## brinkf350 (Sep 17, 2009)

Having hunted as a guest on this club a few time over the years I can attest that they have  a great program in place over there. One of the best places I have ever hunted. Good luck Chris.


----------



## tuffenough (Sep 25, 2009)

*Thanks Keith we still have the opening!*

If anyone is interested we still have the opening great property and accomendations . You can't go wrong I think whoever joins will be more than satisfied with all aspects of of our club.


----------



## tuffenough (Oct 27, 2009)

*btt*

ttt


----------



## rolltide730 (Oct 27, 2009)

bump for a great looking AL club!!


----------



## craSSh (Oct 28, 2009)

bump


I hunted around that area years ago.  Tons of bucks in that area!!!  Wish I was closer.


----------



## tuffenough (Nov 2, 2009)

*Thanks for the bump still looking for one member*

If anyone is interested I will assure them they will be happy with the set up and members not to mention quality deer.


----------



## tuffenough (Nov 8, 2009)

*Still need one good person*

Btt


----------



## tuffenough (Nov 19, 2009)

*PM Returned*

Bart returned answers.


----------



## tuffenough (Nov 30, 2009)

*PM'S Returned*

All pm's returned


----------

